# new pic of my collection!!!



## Sanne (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm missing shimpagna sinfinish and pinkarat lustreglass in this pic, sorry I couldn't find it


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jul 19, 2005)

Wooaahh!!! What a great collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I really love it!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 19, 2005)

What a nice collection.


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 19, 2005)

woowww! nice collection sanne!!!


----------



## Sanne (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks ladies


----------



## Bianca (Jul 19, 2005)

I love your collection!!!!


----------



## Jillith (Jul 20, 2005)

Lovely!  :loveya:


----------



## Star (Jul 25, 2005)

WOW!  And I thought I had MAKEUP!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm very envious!!


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 16, 2005)

That is amazing! Lucky you!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Sep 4, 2005)

WoW..that is an amazing collection...love the pigments!!!


----------



## Joke (Sep 15, 2005)

Drool!!!!


----------



## Joke (Sep 18, 2005)

Sanne, what's the name of that pigment 3th last in the row? TIA (de derde van langs achteren te beginnen?)


----------



## Sanne (Sep 23, 2005)

deckchair!


----------



## OneLove (Sep 23, 2005)

I think I just died and went to heaven.  Beautiful collection.


----------



## Tira-Misu (Sep 25, 2005)

Wow, its fantastic!


----------



## user3 (Sep 26, 2005)

Great collection!


----------



## peike (Sep 26, 2005)

I  like it a lot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It i super


----------



## Luxurious (Oct 2, 2005)

pretty.


----------



## breathless (Oct 4, 2005)

oooh! i love how your 15 pan palettes are organized by color =]


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 3, 2005)

woah thats nice!


----------



## vivalasvegas (Dec 4, 2005)

awesome collection!  i love the colors


----------



## belencina (Dec 4, 2005)

OMG! Lovely!!!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow, so many pretty things!!! Amazing collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 19, 2005)

**faints**!


----------



## peike (Jan 8, 2006)

This is one really nice collection


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your collection...


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 12, 2006)

I love the teal brush set!


----------



## x music is love (Mar 13, 2006)

i LOVE your green pallete !


----------



## adamchristopher (Mar 13, 2006)

this is what dreams are made of. hahaha when did MAC have blue brushes?!?


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 13, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

great stuff!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_I'm missing shimpagna sinfinish and pinkarat lustreglass in this pic, sorry I couldn't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
  you know you have a big and wicked collection when stuff goes randomly missing because you can't keep track of it all!...super jealous!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

Love your collection sanne!!!!!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Nov 18, 2006)

holey moley!!! great collection.


----------

